# Kansas US Rep Tim Huelskamp supports H.R. 1639



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

First off, I would like to say I do not follow politics in any way shape or form. But I am starting to gain interest in the rights of cigar smokers. And any sort of tobacco smokers in general. As the rights are quickly being taken away.

I do not remember what cigar site it was on, but I read more about the FDA regulating cigars and their manufactoring very extensivly. The site had a request form to fill out and send to their state representative. Mine got sent to Tim Huelskamp, who is the U.S. Representative for Kansas. The form was urging his support for the H.R. 1639.

For those people who may not know. The H.R. 1639 was worked by the Cigar Rights of America group and lawmakers and called the "Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act." It would basically remove the FDA's control over cigars. (Please correct me if I am wrong).

The reason why I am posting this is I am surprised I got an actual response back. Sure it may have been a preset email that is automated. I don't care...but actually getting a response back means a lot to me. I thought I would share my excitement and to let everyone know that there are politicians out there that actually listen!

Anyway, here is the email response I got back from Tim Huelskamp.

Dear Ben,

Thank you for contacting me regarding the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Job Preservation Act (H.R. 1639). I appreciate hearing your thoughts on the issue.

H.R. 1639 was introduced by Congressman Bill Posey on April 15, 2011 and has been referred to the House Committee on Energy and Commerce for further consideration. This bill would reduce regulatory burdens on the premium cigar industry by clarifying the Food and Drug Administration's (FDA) jurisdiction to regulate and impose fees on the cigar industry.

Following legislation that was passed into law in 2009, the FDA now has jurisdiction that expands their regulatory authority of the cigar and tobacco industry. Tobacco will now be monitored from the time a seed is planted until it is placed in the hands of the consumer. Small businesses in the cigar industry are already being overwhelmed by regulatory burdens, and the prospect of additional user fees and heightened regulation will produce many unintended consequences. Individuals should be given the freedom to make choices for themselves-without the government monitoring and regulating every decision they make. For these reasons, *I am supportive of H.R. 1639 that would remove intrusive FDA regulations from the premium cigar industry.*

Sincerely, 
Tim Huelskamp
Member of Congress


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I received a similar e-mail from my congressman as well. I'm glad to see someone else getting responses.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I received nothing from my Congressman. As usual.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I received nothing from my Congressman. As usual.


In the UK our M.P's are required by law to respond to constituents, even if it is to tell you to piss of you idiot.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

HR 1639 appears to be gaining support across the country, which is a plus for smokers. I hope it keeps heading in a positive direction.


----------

